# Fort Morgan 8/20



## jethaxton (Jun 21, 2011)

Came down to spend a few days surf fishing to decompress. I spent the day fishing behind Gulf Shore Plantation, and can only say it was a good day. All catch and release today, but landed 6 pompano (1 14" and the rest 16"+) 8 and 1/2 whiting (7 of them 12"+) one nice blue fish (which explains the 1/2 whiting) a hard tail jack, a pinfish several remora and only 1 cat. All and all, not a bad day of not working! 

Also, the mullet were in the first trough all day, almost thick enough to walk on. And from time to time, they'd just start jumping and roiling the surface. There was enough bait in the water at times during the day, that I was afraid to wade out. I never saw anything ripping through them like spanish or blues, but I it sure looked like something was feeding so I chose to stay dry.

Hopefully the chop dies down overnight and I can try again tomorrow.

Jim


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

thats an excellent day and i'm surprised by your report. what did u use for bait?


----------



## jethaxton (Jun 21, 2011)

All on fresh shrimp (even the blue). Based on what I've been reading here lately, I was suprised as well. But pleased as heck.


----------



## ride135pcolaboy (Oct 2, 2009)

X2 on that report, u de man, mike:notworthy:


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

well i'm shocked that you found all those fish. its been all pinfish tearing up the bait for me when i've surf fished ever since the june grass went away. wish you would of posted this up while it was happening, i would of dropped everything i was doing and joined you out there. i will take a day like that anyday


----------



## jethaxton (Jun 21, 2011)

Well come on down, cause they're still here this morning! Two more keeper pomps, another one undersized, a slot red (I didn't think those were around till later in the fall) one whiting, and and handful of cats and remoras. Between 6:30 an d 10:30 a.m. I'll probably head back out around 4 or 5 this afternoon if it stays flat. Behind 
Gulf Shores Plantation. I'm the guy with 3 rods up in sand spikes.

Jim


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Good job today, it's sad when your catching remoras in the surf.


----------



## jethaxton (Jun 21, 2011)

Finished up this evening with one more pompano, one more whiting and a handful of cats. Time head back north and chase dollar bills. At least I got the patriotic slam of redfish, whiting and bluefish this trip Not to mention some great pomps! That's it for me until October. Till then, tight lines.


----------



## ride135pcolaboy (Oct 2, 2009)

*ok*

Jet, I'm staying @ Doc's the month of Oct, let's try to get a trip to geather, I fish Mobile St., Little lagoon and the Fort all the time. mike


----------



## jethaxton (Jun 21, 2011)

Sounds good. I'm always willing to learn new spots or techniques, or just to have someone to chat with during a day casting in the surf.


----------

